# Italian Garden..



## Dove (Jul 19, 2005)

> > An old Italian man lived alone in the country. He wanted to dig his
> > tomato garden, but it was very hard work as the ground was hard. His only
> > son, Vincent, who used to help him, was in prison. The old man wrote a
> > letter to his son and described his predicament.
> > Dear Vincent,
> >
> > I am feeling pretty bad because it looks like I won't be able to plant my
> > tomato garden this year. I'm just getting too old to be digging up a
> > garden plot. If you were here my troubles would be over. I know you would
> > dig the plot for me.
> > Love, Dad
> > A few days later he received a letter from his son.
> > Dear Dad,
> >
> > Not for nothing, but don't dig up that garden. That's where I buried the
> > BODIES.
> > Love, Vinnie
> > At 4 a.m. the next morning, FBI agents and local police arrived and dug
> > up the entire area       without finding any bodies. They apologized to
> > the old man and left.
> >
> > That same day the old man received another letter from his son.
> > Dear  Dad,
> >
> > Go ahead and plant the tomatoes now. That's  the best I could do under
> > the circumstances.
> > Love, Vinnie


----------



## middie (Jul 19, 2005)

that's pretty funny marge !!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2005)

lmao - it's kinda like the redneck birthday present - love it Dove!!!!


----------



## htc (Jul 22, 2005)

What a great son  !


----------



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

LOL!  Thanks, I needed that laugh!


----------



## tweedee (Jul 24, 2005)

That was pretty funny


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 24, 2005)

great story Dove!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh, Dove!!


----------

